# Olight Infinitum Round-up Review - I10, I15, I20, and I25 - Detailed Comparisons!



## selfbuilt (Jun 9, 2009)

_*Reviewer's Note: *This is a round-up review of all of the new Infinitum line of Olight lights. Lights were supplied by MattK of batteryjunction.com_

*Warning: Even more pic heavy than usual!* 







The Infinitum series is a new line of lights by Olight. Similar in overall design and build to their classic T-series, these new I-series light feature a continuously-variable user interface. The UI is similar to that developed by ITP and subsequently used in the Olight Titanium Infinitum. 

Since the interface is common to all members of the I-series, I have decided to review them all in one massive round-up review thread. :sweat: Following a general discussion of the common build and features of these light, individual comparisons of each light to its respective Olight T-series and ITP counterparts will be presented.

Common specs for I-series (adapted from manufacturer/dealer sources):
 
Cree XR-E R2 LED 
Modes: Illumination (Digital infinite beam adjustment); Strobe; SOS 
Tactical momentary-on forward switch, protruding switch for easy momentary or click to lock on
Auto memorization of the current brightness level when power off. 
Linear ramping of output levels 
Superior heat sink that disperses heat to protect LED and electrical components 
Ergonomic design with solid structure for easy operation 
Partial smooth/orange peel reflector on most models, full orange peel reflector on I25
Mil-spec: MIL-STD-810F 
Highly Water resistant 
Anti-shattering ultra clear lens, anti-scratching and anti-slip 
Lock-out function to prevent accidental activation 
Engineered anti-slip body texture that give you a firm tight grip
Battery configurations are as follows:

*I10:* Uses 1 x CR123A battery / 3v-4.2v RCR123A battery
*I15:* Uses 1 x AA battery / 1X1.2V Rechargeable. battery / 1X 3.7V 14500 battery
*I20:* Uses 2 x CR123A / 2 x RCR123A batteries / 1 x 17670 or 14670 battery
*I25:* Uses 2 x AA batteries / 2X1.2V Rechargeable batteries.






Shown above is the packaging for the I25, but the others are similar (except for a more basic wrist lanyard included with the other models). Included with all lights is a wrist lanyard, extra o-rings, spare clear GITD tailcap button cover, decent belt holster and manual.

The I-series lights all share a similar build to the classic Olight T-series. * In fact, the heads/bodies/tailcaps of the T-series are interchangeable with these new I-series lights.* :thumbsup: Note that the T-series use a reverse-clicky, whereas the I-series uses a forward-clicky.

Full detailed pics will be provided for each light in its own section at the end of this review, but for now I will provide an overview of the common build upgrades.





(from left to right: I10, I15, I20, I25)

The reflectors are unaltered from the previous T-series lights. The I10 and I15 share the same head, and use a similar reflector to the I20 (partial orange peel – textured at the base, smooth at opening). This same reflector is also in use in the ITP C7/C8/C9 series lights. Like the T25 before it, the I25 uses a full textured reflector.

All pics are taken ~0.5m from a white wall, on Max (AW protected RCR for I10, AW protected 14670 for I20, 2xAA Sanyo Eneloop for I25).

















*Since the reflectors are unaltered from the T-series or ITP lights, I haven’t bothered doing direct beamshot comparisons to other lights. Please see my 1xAA, 2xAA, and 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Reviews for comparisons of the T-series/ITP to other lights of the same class.*






As before, the I10 and I15 share the same head and tailcap – they differ only in the length of the battery tube (I10 shown above, scroll down for more detailed pics). You could thus pick up an extra battery tube to complement the model you don’t have. 

Aside from the new circuitry, the main physical changes from the T10/T15 are the protruding forward clicky and an anti-roll ring at the head of the battery tube. This anti-roll ring covers the gap between the head and body that was visible on the T10/T15.






The I20 has similar circuit and tailcap upgrades over the T10, and now also includes a removable bezel-pointing clip attached to the tail region of the battery tube. It is secured in place by its own cover/grip ring (unscrew the ring to remove the clip, screw back down to cover the gap where the clip attaches).






The I25 uses a similar mechanism to the I20 to secure its clip, except that the clip is attached to the head of the battery tube and points toward the tailcap. 

Personally, I like this new body design, as it allows easy removal of the clip without leaving a gap.  The gap/cover rings are also textured to enhance grip.

*For more detailed pics of each member of this I-series family, please scroll to the individual light overviews below.*

I10: Weight 42.0g, Length 93.4mm, Width (bezel) 21.6mm
I15: Weight 52.5g, Length 110mm, Width (bezel) 21.6mm
I20: Weight 68.9g, Length 128mm, Width (bezel) 25.3mm
I25: Weight 87.9g, Length 159mm, Width (bezel) 25.6mm

*Build Quality*

Overall build quality is very high – at least as high as the original Olight T-series, and higher than the ITP lights, IMO. The new physical design features (anti-roll, clip, and clip-attachment point gap covers - depending on the model), are a step-up from original T-series.

Lights can no longer tailstand, but that’s understandable given the new common forward clicky. Clicky witch has good feel with normal traverse. 

Screw threads are of good quality on all lights, though a bit thin (necessary to keep backward capability with T-series body parts). Tailcap threads are anodized, allowing for tailcap lockout. :thumbsup:

Fit and finish is very good on all samples, with no discolorations or chipping. Anodizing is type III (hard anodized), and lettering is reasonably sharp and clear (but could be a bit thicker, especially on the Infinitum label and model number). 

Battery tubes are wide enough to accommodate protected or higher capacity cells, except for the I20 which shares the same limitation as the T20 (i.e. my AW protected 17670 cells won’t fit, so I need to use 14670 for runtimes). I was able to get my AW protected RCRs (16340) to fit fine in the I20.

*Features and User Interface*

The new Infinitum line features an updated version of the ITP continuously-variable interface.

All lights come with a forward clicky and three output modes: constant illumination, tactical strobe, and SOS mode. Press for momentary on, click for lock-on. You switch between states by soft-pressing the clicky, or turning the light off/on, with ~3 secs. If you leave it off longer than 3 secs, the light will come back on at constant-on at whatever level you last memorized it at (see below). 

Like all continuously-variable lights, the I-series lights use PWM for their lower output modes. But the frequency is high enough that I can't detect it by eye or instrument. :thumbsup:

Strobe on the I-series lights was measured at a “tactical” (and dizzying) 12.7Hz on my samples. :green:

The continuously-variable UI is remarkably straight-forward: to activate the ramp, simply loosen the head slightly. This immediately starts the output ramping. When the light reaches the level you like, simply tighten the head to memorize that setting. To reverse the direction of the ramp, tighten and loosen the head again. 

Note that unlike most of the continuously-variable competition, you don't need to perform a rapid twist switch or click repeatedly within a narrow time-window. Just loosen the head to start the ramp, tighten to save the setting. Very simple and intuitive. 

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*






No real surprises here on Max – the lights perform largely as expected. Max output of the I15 on 1xNiMH AA is a bit lower than most lights in this category, but is comparable to the earlier ITP C7 and Olight T15. 

On Min, the I-series lights are typically intermediate between their ITP and Olight T-series counterparts. The exception is the I20 – my sample doesn’t go as low as my T20.
I am a bit surprised by these results, since most continuously-variable lights can go even lower.

*To compare to other lights, please see my respective 1xAA, 2xAA, and 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review threads.*

Scroll down for runtime graphs to see how the new I-series line up compares to the Olight T-series and ITP lights.

*Variable Output Ramping*






A representative ramp comparison is shown above for the I25. Ramping time has been reduced from the original ITP – it now takes only 2-3 series to complete the ramp, and there are no flashes to indicate the min or max positions.

*Scroll down to the end of this review for a final commentary and general discussion of these I-series lights.*

--------------------------------------

*I10 Comparison*





From left to right, Duracell CR123A, Olight I10, T10, ITP C9


























*Output/Runtime Comparison:*


















--------------------------------------

*I15 Comparison*





From left to right, Duracell AA, Olight I15, T15, ITP C7






























*Output/Runtime Comparison:*
































--------------------------------------

*I20 Comparison*





From left to right, Duracell CR123A, Olight I20, T20, M20, ITP C6


























*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

Note that the I20 and T20 runs are on lower capacity 14670, not 18650 like the competition.



























--------------------------------------

*I25 Comparison*





From left to right, Duracell AA, Olight I25, T25, T25 Tactical, ITP C8


























*Output/Runtime Comparison:*
























----------------------------------

*Output/Runtime Pattern*

Obviously, there is a lot of data to sort through up there. :sweat: But to give you the short version:

The regulation pattern and performance of these new I-series lights is is generally excellent. 
The I-series are typically brighter and longer lasting on Max than either their ITP of T-series brethren. :thumbsup: This is likely due to the higher flux R2 emitters used on the I-series.
On ~50%, the I-series (R2) lights are typically still more efficient than the ITP (Q5) lights, but the T-series (Q5) lights begin to close the gap. This is as expected, since the defined output current-controlled circuitry of the T-series has a relative efficiency advantage (even though coupled with the lower flux Q5 emitters). Although not tested, on Lo/Min, I suspect the T-series lights would at least match or potentially exceed the efficiency of the I-series
*Potential Issues*

Minimum output of the I-series is not that much lower than the comparable T-series (and in fact the I20 Min is actually brighter than the T20 on Lo).

Ramp speed is relatively fast at 2-3 secs from Min to Max.

If you flash the light in momentary mode repeatedly in a short period of time, you will advance to strobe and then SOS mode. You need to wait ~3 secs between activations to come back on in constant-on.

*Preliminary Observations*

No beating around the bush - I think this new I-series is a nice upgrade to both the original Olight T-series and ITP line-ups. Olight has taken the ITP continuously-variable design, tweaked it, and incorporated it into an upgraded T-series with R2 emitters. What’s not to love? :kiss:

Personally, I like the new build features of the I-series lights, although most of these are incremental improvements over the T-series. That being said, I’m sure the forward clicky will find favour here.  Olights have always had a solid feel to me, and these lights are no different. A nice touch that they have kept the sizing and screw threads the same as the older T-series - so you can still perform mix-and-match “lego” on the various tailcap/battery tube components across the two series (where appropriate). 

There are also some tweaks to the ITP circuit. Readers of my reviews will know that I am a fan of this simple intuitive head loosen/tighten interface for the continuously-variable ramp. Ramping time has been increased (not really a plus for me, but I know others like it faster). But the circuit has also been customized to work well with a forward clicky (previous “tactical” versions of the ITP lights lacked strobe/SOS, which were only available on lights coupled with a reverse clicky). Again, I see these as refinements to an existing line - but generally welcomed ones. However, if you like to repeatedly flash the light in momentary mode, you had better wait ~3 secs in-between each flash (or you will find yourself getting strobed).

One area that could still stand improvement is the minimum output level. One of the advantages of PWM-based lights is the ability to run at far lower levels than current-controlled lights (like the T-series). The original ITP lights don’t go as low as many of the competing continuously-variable lights, and the I-series lights are actually a bit brighter on their lowest level. To put that in perspective, the I-series lights are only slightly dimmer on Min than their corresponding T-series counterparts (and the I20 is in fact brighter than the T20). :thinking: Given the lower efficiency of PWM, this means you won’t see any significant improvement in max runtime of the I-series over the T-series, even with the I-series R2 emitters. :shrug:

Which brings up my last point – it’s good to see the Cree R2s being used here (and bonus: all were a premium “cool white” tint on my samples). Matt informs me that the Cree R2s used are actually sourced in the U.S., and shipped to Olight in China for assembly. This raises their cost, but insures reliable supply. R2s (especially premium tint) are still not available in quantity, and there is some concern that local Chinese distributors may be supplying re-labelled Q5s to manufacturers. The end result is that you can expect the true R2-lights to have slightly greater output over the Q5 T-series lights, and boosted efficiency over the Q5 ITP lights. 

Basically, I look at the I-series as a merger of the best features of the ITP and Olight T-series lights, with a few upgrades and tweaks thrown in for good measure. The best of both worlds. 

P.S.: I have added the results of the various I-series lights to my corresponding Round-up Reviews, so check those out to see how the lights compare to others of the same class.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow. Nice job.:twothumbs


----------



## Sector7 (Jun 9, 2009)

Another excellent job! :thumbsup: Did you find it easy to accidentally activate the sos/strobe features during normal use?


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome review!!!!!! :twothumbs

I pre-ordered one of the I20's and have had it for around a month (don't remember the exact day I received it). It is a well made light and really bright for it's size. The half textured/half smooth reflector make for a pretty cool beam with a decent amount of spill but a good deal of throw. The only thing I don't like about this light is that I use momentary quite a bit and I always end up in strobe or SOS mode accidentally. If I could disable strobe and SOS it would be close to the perfect flashlight for me at work.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 10, 2009)

well done selfbuilt,i know have switch my attention to AA cell lights to save cost.Just love your review on the AA cells segment.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 10, 2009)

Sector7 said:


> Another excellent job! :thumbsup: Did you find it easy to accidentally activate the sos/strobe features during normal use?





jgraham15 said:


> The only thing I don't like about this light is that I use momentary quite a bit and I always end up in strobe or SOS mode accidentally.


Yes, I did find myself coming across strobe a few times during handling.  Eventually, I learned to give myself the ~3 secs necessary to allow it to reset back to constant-on. It's not an unreasonable amount of time, but does take a bit of getting used to.



nanotech17 said:


> well done selfbuilt,i know have switch my attention to AA cell lights to save cost.Just love your review on the AA cells segment.


1xAA is one of my preferred segments - comfortable in the hand, and very suitable for budding flashaholics.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great review, and these look very good. I particularly like the look of the 2 smaller models, the I10 and I15. I'll have to go back and study this in more detail, but certainly on first reading they look like winners. 

I don't suppose there's enough spare metal there for the I15 body to be bored out to take a 17500 or 18500 for extra capacity over the 14500...?

Moving to the Reviews section.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 10, 2009)

DM51 said:


> I don't suppose there's enough spare metal there for the I15 body to be bored out to take a 17500 or 18500 for extra capacity over the 14500...?


Interesting question. The walls on I10 and I15 are pretty thick, so it's possible you might be able to bore it to allow unprotected 17500 (no way a 18500 is going in there). 

My reasoning for that guess is the I20 is rated to take a 17640, and its exterior diameter is pretty close to the I15. As you would expect though, the I20 has pretty thin walls (i.e. they have already been bored for you!). Of course, even at that, my AW protected 17670 is too thick to make it (unprotected would probably work). Not sure if you could bore the I20 further to allow the protected 17670 to make it ...


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 10, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> My reasoning for that guess is the I20 is rated to take a 17640, and its exterior diameter is pretty close to the I15. As you would expect though, the I20 has pretty thin walls (i.e. they have already been bored for you!). Of course, even at that, my AW protected 17670 is too thick to make it (unprotected would probably work). Not sure if you could bore the I20 further to allow the protected 17670 to make it ...





My protected Ultrafire 17670's fit in the I20 but they are a pretty snug fit.  

My protected AW 17670 definitely won't fit! :shakehead


----------



## MattK (Jun 11, 2009)

Yah the UF cells seem to fit fine. I think a number of the AW cells are larger than most - I know some people remove the sticker to help them fit in some lights.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 11, 2009)

MattK said:


> Yah the UF cells seem to fit fine. I think a number of the AW cells are larger than most - I know some people remove the sticker to help them fit in some lights.


A good trick, I've done that with a few other lights (my VB-16 and 18650 comes to mind). But in this case, my AW 17670 doesn't fit even without the label - neither end of the battery will make it into the light. 

But my AW 17670 is an older one, so it's possible the newer ones are better fit. And to put it in perspective, I recall this cell didn't fit in my Fenix P3D or Solarforce T7 either (two other lights that can supposedly take 17670s). As always, YMMV ...


----------



## fugleebeast (Jun 17, 2009)

I originally had a Olight T-10 that I upgraded to an I-10. Before I gave my old T-10 away to a friend, I stole its reverse-clicky tailcap and swapped it for the new forward-clicky. 

I found that when I had a forward-clicky on the I-10, I was temped to use the momentary-on feature which caused me to inadvertently reach Strobe mode too often. I don't necessarily feel that this is a point against the I-10, more of a point against me and my inability to adapt . By switching it to the reverse-clicky, it solved this problem for me. Not only that, but I also got back the tail-standing function which I had been missing.

The I-10 is a near perfect EDC light for me. The quality and functionality is quite high, much like all of Olight's products. 

A couple changes that I'd like to see made, to further help these lights reach near perfection:

1. It would be nice to have the option of purchasing a reverse-clicky tailcap for the I series. While the UI will be fine for most people, I have heard some people complaining about the accidental strobings. Installing a reverse clicky into the light has completely fixed the issue for me.

2. As Selfbuilt mentioned, having a lower low would be nice. While that feature alone won't make me switch to something like the Quark series, it is one thing that those lights appear to do better at this point. 

3. I have a T-15 battery tube that I occasionaly use on my I-10. I love the AA battery option but I hate losing the new anti-roll features on the I-series. I hope that Olight eventually offers the I-series battery tubes for purchase. 


I feel that, once again, Olight has done an incredible job and I very much look foward to seeing what they offer in the future!


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Eric... your reviews are awesome! :wave:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 18, 2009)

fugleebeast said:


> 1. It would be nice to have the option of purchasing a reverse-clicky tailcap for the I series. While the UI will be fine for most people, I have heard some people complaining about the accidental strobings. Installing a reverse clicky into the light has completely fixed the issue for me.
> 2. As Selfbuilt mentioned, having a lower low would be nice. While that feature alone won't make me switch to something like the Quark series, it is one thing that those lights appear to do better at this point.
> 3. I have a T-15 battery tube that I occasionaly use on my I-10. I love the AA battery option but I hate losing the new anti-roll features on the I-series. I hope that Olight eventually offers the I-series battery tubes for purchase.


Agreed on all fronts. I am quite impressed with the build and functionality of these lights - a lower low is about all I would ask. And I hope they do offer reverse clickies and interchangeable battery tubes in the new style (I'm sure they will eventually). In the meantime, you should still be able to pick up the "spare" T-series parts from their dealers.



Federal LG said:


> Thanks Mr. Eric... your reviews are awesome! :wave:


These are pretty neat lights, I'm happy to spread the word.


----------



## DHart (Jun 24, 2009)

Great review, Selfbuilt, as usual!

Hmmmmm.... very tempting indeed. I too would like to see a lower low and the availability of I-series components to enable any combination of fwd/rev tailcaps and 1*RCR123/1*14500 I-bodies with a base I-series head. That's the set-up I would buy.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 26, 2009)

Love the look of the I Series....wonder if ITP plans on coming out with a new look as well. Great review as always sir.


----------



## xevious (Sep 30, 2009)

This is an amazing example of review work. I'm seriously impressed! Selfbuilt's reviews just keep getting better and better. 

And I am glad to see such positive info on this new Olight series. I have a T20 that I'm very happy with and now will have to add another Olight to my collection.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 30, 2009)

xevious said:


> This is an amazing example of review work. I'm seriously impressed! Selfbuilt's reviews just keep getting better and better.
> And I am glad to see such positive info on this new Olight series. I have a T20 that I'm very happy with and now will have to add another Olight to my collection.


Glad you enjoyed the review. Like the Quark round-up that followed it, it certainly involved a lot of testing.

I've long been a fan of the original ITP continuously-variable interface - it's nice to see it in the high-quality Olight build. I never understood why these new Olights weren't more popular. :thinking: There are a few areas I'd like to see improved here, but that's also case for almost all the lights I review.
Maybe it's just a sign of the crowded marketplace.


----------



## BillG (Oct 16, 2009)

great review (as usual). Olights are my preferred brand now. consistently reliable.

Bill


----------



## ericb445 (Nov 16, 2009)

So is the I10 brighter then the T10?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 17, 2009)

ericb445 said:


> So is the I10 brighter then the T10?


Yes, but the difference isn't huge - my I10 is about 10-15% brighter than my T10. Likely due mainly to the upgrade to R2 from Q5.


----------



## sugibdg (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Selfbuilt,

 Thanks for your good review. 

I am newbie and just bought Olight I20, since head from T-series and I-series are _interchangeable, _how could I now that the light I bought is really used I-series not T-series? 

I ask because when loosen the head slightly the light seem only have 2 level brightness, I gues it were max and medium level, never reach low mode.

Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 23, 2009)

sugibdg said:


> I am newbie and just bought Olight I20, since head from T-series and I-series are _interchangeable, _how could I now that the light I bought is really used I-series not T-series?
> I ask because when loosen the head slightly the light seem only have 2 level brightness, I gues it were max and medium level, never reach low mode.


Interesting point ... yes, the two heads are physically identical to look at, and there are no identifying labels (I just checked on mine, and even the circuit boards in the head look the same).

But you will be able to tell immediately from from what happens when you loosen the head. On the T20, nothing will happen. Only when you tighten the head again will the light advance to the next discrete output level.

On the I20, loosening the head will cause the ramp to begin (either up to max or down to minimum, depending on where you left it). Tightening the head will cause the ramp to stop and you will now be constant on at that level. If you are not getting the full ramp, I would recommend cleaning the contacts in the head and tailcap - there may be something interfering with the current path.

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## sugibdg (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Selfbuilt,

Thanks for your reply. According to your suggestion, it's proof that my light is Olight I20, but have a defect since it can't reach low mode. I have returned it to dealer for replacement.

Looking forward for another great review from you!:wave:


----------



## slax (Dec 15, 2009)

Mr. Selfbuilt: i want to ask about the focus of i10 compare to T10. which one is better ?

i have plan to buy i10 consider to it price is affordable and have a good performance according to your review.

anyway good review. it's helpful for newbie like me.
thanks


----------



## slax (Dec 15, 2009)

and sorry i forgot to ask which one which one would throw farther? between i10 and T10 ?
thanks for the answer.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 15, 2009)

slax said:


> and sorry i forgot to ask which one which one would throw farther? between i10 and T10 ?


They are pretty similar. The reflector is the same, so the only difference in the beam is due to the slightly greater output of the R2 emitter in the I10. The I10 circuit also seems to squeeze a little more power out primary CR123A compared to the T10. So on the whole, there is a very minor minor throw improvement on the I10 compared to the T10 - but I doubt you would really notice the difference in real life. Go with whichever interface you like best.


----------



## slax (Dec 15, 2009)

Dear Mr. Selfbuilt.
thank you
your answer was enlightened me.
another question. 
is the T15 tube interchangeable with i10 ? so i can use AA battery next time.

Thanks


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 16, 2009)

" Olights have always had a solid feel to me, and these lights are no different. A nice touch that they have kept the sizing and screw threads the same as the older T-series - so you can still perform mix-and-match “lego” on the various tailcap/battery tube components across the two series (where appropriate)."

SB already pointed it out.....thats a quote from the man himself in the Preliminary section of the review.


----------



## slax (Dec 17, 2009)

finally i bought i10 
i made the decision after read this forum.
thanks to Mr. Selfbuilt and CPF.


----------



## timbo114 (Dec 30, 2009)

I received an I15 on the 25th.
_(I paid $17.95 @ Amazon)_

V-E-R-Y nice, my 1st Olight - probably not my last :devil:

Smooth as silk right outta the box, even better with NO OX ID Special A.

Holy Cow! on a 14500!


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes i know what you mean......all lights that are able to take 14500's are brighter.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Jan 4, 2015)

Gee I hate to bump a thread but just curious if I can use a 16340 insted of a rcr123a in the i10 ?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 4, 2015)

16340 is synonymous with RCR123A or RCR, so no problem.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Jan 4, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> 16340 is synonymous with RCR123A or RCR, so no problem.



Thanks !


----------

